# Zeichner oder ähnliches gesucht!



## coolcasis (5. Mai 2011)

Moin, wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich einen Zeichner oder ähnliches in die Richtung. Geht darum, dass ich in meiner Freizeit gerne schreibe. Im Moment schreibe ich grade eine Geschichte und würde gerne jemanden finden der mir evtl ein Coverbild dazu zeichnet, malt, designed etc. habe auch schon ungefähre Vorstellungen was es darstellen sollte, bin aber auch offen für andere Ideen.
Um euch einen kleinen Einblick zu verschaffen erzähle ich mal nen bissl um was es in der Geschichte geht ^^

Also anfangen tut die Geschichte/das Buch oder was auch immer mit einer Karawane einer Gladiatorenschule, welche auf dem Weg zu einer Stadt namens Angradin ist.
Der Leiter der Karawane nimmt einen zwei monatigen Marsch in kauf um noch ein letztes Mal daran teilzunehmen um sich dann in den Ruhestand zu begeben.
Unterwegs kurz vor ihrem Ziel finden sie an einem Strand einen bewusstlosen Jungen. Drei Männer wecken ihn auf, nur um festzustellen, dass er nicht weiß wer er ist und was passiert war, wollen sie ihn umbringen damit er ihnen nicht zur Last fallen kann.
Der eine(Titius nen Aufseher) ist schon auf dem Weg zurück ins Lager als er bemerkt dass die beiden Anderen Probleme haben den Jungen zu töten und am Ende selber unterliegen.
Durch Titius kann der Junge gefangen genommen werden und wird ins Lager gebracht blabla er wird als Streiter im Turnier teilnehmen um seine Freiheit zu erlangen
Während eines Kampfes, als der Junge ernsthaft in Gefahr geriet, offenbart sich, dass der Junge ein Seraph ist(halt nen Engel mit besonderen Eigenschaften) 
Aber das ist nichts gutes Harmon(Leiter der Gladiatorenschule/Karawane), der den Jungen mittlerweile als Freund betrachtet versucht diesen zu schützen und unterzutauchen, weil ein bösartiger Drache jagd auf die letzten Seraph macht, weil diese den Drachen im letzten Krieg(etwa 40 Jahre zuvor zuende) hohe Verluste beigebracht haben 
(anmerkung, nicht alle drachen sind bösartig usw momentan herrscht ne art waffenstillstand sprich die drachen bleiben in ihrem territorium, zumindest die meisten), harmon bringt den jungen Seraph zu den Zwergen wo sich etwa 50-60 Seraph in einer Festung oben auf einem der Berge mitten im Reich der Zwerge verstecken. 

Dort lernt er seine Fähigkeiten kontrolliert einzusetzen, bekommt eine Rüstung und ein magisches Schwert von den Zwergen als Geschenk (die Zwerge mögen die Drachen nicht und würden am liebsten jeden Einzelnen tot sehen) des Besondere an dem Schwert ist dass es aus Quecksilber ist. 
Jeder der quecksilber kennt weiß folgendes - flüssig, wird bei Raumtemeratur gasförmig und ist giftig. 
Der zauber auf dem Schwert der mit dem Träger verbunden wird ermöglicht es ihm durch den eigenen Willen die Schneide des Schwerts flüssig werden zu lassen oder aber es fest wie Stahl zu machen, wobei die Form der Schneide auch durch den Verstand unbewusst gestaltet wird.
Nunja dann kommt der Tag, an dem er sich aufmacht gegen diesen Drachen und seine Untergebenen(Menschen und andere Rassen, die die Drachen anbeten oder versklavt wurden) zu besiegen.

Er bekämpft den Drachen usw mit Gerechtigkeit im Sinn, doch Gerechtigkeit kann auch Rache zur Folge haben. Der Teil in ihm der nach Rache dürstet verdirbt ihn Stück für Stück was ihn Taten vollbringen lässt, die er sonst nie in Erwägung gezogen hätte.
Mit diesem inneren Konflikt und der Gefahr des Todes an seiner Seite zieht er los und wie es weitergeht erfahrt ihr wenn ich fertig bin mit schreiben ^^

und nun zu meinen Vorstellungen von einem Cover:
Ich stelle mir vor dass der Charakter mit seiner guten und seiner dunklen Seite dargestellt wird in einer legendären Plattenrüstung eines Seraph würdig. Evtl. auf seinem Schwert gestützt(also vor sich des Schwert und die Hände drauf liegend.
Kopf leicht nach unten geneigt aber mit entschlossenem Blick bzw bösartigem Blick, nach vorne schauend Char sollte weißblonde Haare haben(vllt auch schwarz so im Sinne von zwei Hälften der Persönlichkeit)
In Gedanken finde ich es recht cool, wenn ich ihn mir auf einer Felsspitze,nem Vorsprung oder i-wie sowas vor der Festung der Seraph vorstelle

Dies wäre jetz meine Vorstellung bzw meine Idee ich denke mal daraus kann man eig. was cooles machen, bin aber wie gesagt auch offen für andere Vorschläge.
Bei interesse könnts mich ja mal anschreiben oder mir nen Link zu nem Bild posten

Vielen dank für euer Interesse 
mfg coolcasis


----------



## Lakor (5. Mai 2011)

Bei Gott, formatier diesen Klumpen vielleicht mal ein wenig .

Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass kein Mensch sich das so durchlesen wird. Vielleicht ein bisschen auf Rechtschreibung, Formatierung und Interpunktion achten, das steigert den Lesefluss^^.

MfG,
Lakor.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Mai 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Bei Gott, formatier diesen Klumpen vielleicht mal ein wenig .
> 
> Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass kein Mensch sich das so durchlesen wird. Vielleicht ein bisschen auf Rechtschreibung, Formatierung und Interpunktion achten, das steigert den Lesefluss^^.
> 
> ...



Ich wollte eben genau das Gleiche schreiben. So ne Wall of Text, dann noch alles klein geschrieben - das ist wirklich etwas zu viel des Guten für meine Augen. Wenn du den Text formatierst, komm ich gerne nochmal zum Lesen wieder =)


----------



## Dracun (5. Mai 2011)

Aber sowat von .. is ja aua


----------



## coolcasis (5. Mai 2011)

hoffe is jetz besser ^^ vorhin net grad viel zeit gehabt


----------



## Beckenblockade (5. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mich mal drangesetzt und etwas nach deinen Vorstellungen gezimmert.
Wenn du das Bild als Buchcover nimmst, wäre es meiner Meinung nach adäquat, mir eine kleine Summe als Aufwandsentschädigung zukommen zu lassen und mich im Vorwort zu erwähnen. (Kontoverbindung gibt es dann per PN)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Reptil (5. Mai 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAA die Burg wie geil


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Mai 2011)

Das ist mal 'n echt geiles Bild. So billig, dass es schonwieder exklusiv ist.


----------



## Zukane (5. Mai 2011)

*hust* ääh ja die Burg oO


----------



## Elda (5. Mai 2011)

Das Titelbild würde dem Text entsprechen. 
Aber mal ehrlich formatiere den Text mal ein bisschen und versuche die rechtschreibfehler rauszufilltern.


----------



## coolcasis (5. Mai 2011)

ich fühl mich hier nen wenig beleidigt ... 
ich mach mich auch net über hobbys von euch lustig -.-
und zum thema rauskommen/veröffentlichen ... es steht netma fest ob ich zu nem verlag gehe und anfrage ob des buch veröffentlicht wird, da ich es eig. nur aus spaß inner freizeit mache ...
aber wenn nen bild dabei sein sollte das mir wirklich gut gefällt würd ichs unter umständen sogar abkaufen ...
aber wie es momentan aussieht , schauen hier nur leute in meinen thread, die sich über mich lustig machen wollen -.- 

vielen dank für nichts -.-


----------



## Schruikan (5. Mai 2011)

Erstmal vorab: Klingt. als sei das eine echt interessante Geschichte/ Buch wie auch immer. 
Ich würde als Cover das so machen:
Die Karawane wird von vorne gezeigt, oder halt ein paar der Leute.
Ganz vorne steht Harmon zusammen mit dem Jungen (da kann man lange drüber diskutieren wie die beiden da stehen/laufen etc.) Und über ihnen fliegt der Drache mit einem aufgerissenen Maul. Ich persönlich würde, auch wenns ein wenig geklaut wäre, den Drachen als eine Mischung aus dem Drachen des Westwinds, Todesschwinge etc. machen. kommt vielleicht mit der richtigen Kombi ganz gut rüber.

Das ist so meine kurz gefasste Meinung dazu.

Viel Spaß noch beim schreiben und Zeichner finden! 
(ich bin ja eher nen Mangazeichner...)


----------



## xdave78 (6. Mai 2011)

Hmm. Als grober Plot ist die Story ja ganz OK. Ich nehme an, dass das nur ein groebr Abriss ist. Auf jeden Fall mzusst Du am Stil pfeilen und di eCharaktere und Orte richtig intesiv vorstellen, was hier natürlich nicht geht. Ich würde als Cover vielleicht nen feurigen Sonnenuntergang hernehmen mit der Silhouette des Jungen mit Schwingen.

Es ist auch etwas schwierig, da in deinem Plot nicht rauskommt wo hgenau der Storymittelpunkt liegen soll...ich denke für ein Cover müsset man schon die ganze Story kennen also wohin sich der Held entwickelt. Wenn er zB im Verlauf der Story zum Bösewicht wird muss man das Cover sicher anders gestalten als wenn er zur Lichtgestalt aufsteigt...oder was weiss ich welche Wendungen die Story nimmt. Wenn Du irgendwann das erste Kapitel mal hast würd ich sicherlich anlesen...ich mag Fantasy. Auch wenn einiges aus deiner Story mir bekannt vorkommt.


----------



## coolcasis (9. Mai 2011)

@ xdave na klar ist des nur nen grober umriss ^^

ich werd mal demnächst nen kapitel hier reinstellen, kann aber noch bissl dauern da des hier net mein pc ist von dem ich grade schreibe ...

btw vielen dank an alle die mir bei meiner sache helfen indem sie hier oder per pn etwas dazu beigesteuert haben


----------

